# my angel fish is tilting its head upwards



## steve123 (May 11, 2013)

hello.so ill start it from the beginning.i had two angle fish,both of them were not very active and they tilted their head up.so my first impression was it might be natural.after a few days he swimmed a little and most of the time was just floating at one place doing his weird tilting(up) i started to think it might be swinmbladder disease so i fed all of the fish in my aquarium(list below)they ate it.the next day one of the angle fish died,he must have died at night because when i woke up , his body was decomposed and only the scales remained.the other fish started bullying the other angle fish,so i had to catch him and put him in a 4 litre bowl .so what is this tilting is it natural ? sorry its too long

25 gallon: 4 guppies,4 neon tetras, 2 oddesas, one red eyed tetra,4 otto fish , one amanoshrimp


----------



## ameliarose82 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I will give you a few options to what it may be. If you could get a picture of this behavior it would really help. Angels are slower swimmers and in your tank with more active guppys and tetras, their behavior will be odd. My angles turn and angle themselves in all sorts of positions. Depending on the size of your angle your tank may not be large enough for the angles to swim around as much as they would in a larger tank. 
My angles also seem like they are always hungry. We feed them a variety of foods to make sure they're getting enough, especially with other faster swimmers in the tank. It may be looking up for food.
I don't know a lot about fish diseases but hopefully this helps.


----------

